# Summer Music Academy in Brussels in July 4-11th, 2021



## Summer Music Academy

We invite young musicians (10-20 y.o.) of piano, violin, viola, cello, flute and organ to take part in the Summer Music Academy in Brussels in July 4-11th, 2021.
The masterclasses will be given by internationally acclaimed masters: Tatiana Samouil, Justus Grimm, Daniel Blumenthal, Yannik Van de Velde, Olga Zolotareva, Benoît Mernier, Nataliya Chepurenko, Zoya Nevgodovska, and others.
The masterclasses will cover solo, chamber music and orchestra. The program also includes public performances, competitions and Gala Concert. Key events will be streamed online.

More information: www.musicacademy.be
Tel: +32 496 488780
Email: [email protected]


----------

